# Got an exchange for Disney now can't get their



## jbteal (Sep 8, 2017)

Reservations start on Sunday can not get their. Who rents point. Is it even possible that 1st week of October is available. I promised my 9 year old daughter we would eat her birthday dinner with the princess. Had it all planed out she is crushed now. Any help would be much appreciated .


----------



## bnoble (Sep 8, 2017)

There is only a single night available during the entire first week of October (Tues 10/3 at AKV and SSR). You'd be better off renting a hotel from Disney.


----------



## jbteal (Sep 8, 2017)

thanks


----------



## littlestar (Sep 9, 2017)

Can you check in a few days late?  You could call the resort and let them know you were delayed because of the hurricane.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 9, 2017)

Please call Disney reservation and explain that your delayed is caused by hurricane Irma. I feel Disney will work out something for your family. Good Luck.


----------



## Dean (Sep 9, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Please call Disney reservation and explain that your delayed is caused by hurricane Irma. I feel Disney will work out something for your family. Good Luck.


DVC's policy is very liberal for members but this would be between the member and RCI since it's an exchange.  I doubt there's anything they can do outside the dates of the exchange.  It's certainly worth a call to DVC and to RCI.


----------



## silentg (Sep 10, 2017)

Stay safe!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 11, 2017)

To the OP, please tell us what happened?


----------



## jbteal (Sep 13, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP, please tell us what happened?


I got a art of animation reservation on Friday. they put wrong dates. Saturday they could not fix. no rooms available .on Tuesday I was on hold 6 hours but got everything taken care of .


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks and well done.  Good luck on your stay.


----------

